# iCloud et Goodreader : retrouver mes fichiers



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire un petit tour sur mon Goodreader et je me rends compte que je n'ai plus accès à la partie iCloud où je stockais touuuuuuuuuuuuuuus mes documents. En fouillant sur le net, je ne trouve que des articles de 2012, or, jusqu'à fin 2013, j'y avais encore accès.

Savez vous s'il est possible de retrouver tous ces fichiers ?

Merci d'avance !



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Sauf erreur, Goodreader est un outil pour iPad et iPhone, pas pour Mac OS X. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal 77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers la section dédiée, forum "Apps et App Store", qui semble a priori la mieux adaptée. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------

